# Words that describe me



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe this can give people some more insight into me so I can finally be accurately typed. I have my finalists, but many of you are more skilled at this than me. Here goes:

curious, inquisitive, strong morals, passionate, stubborn, feels pressured by deadlines, playful, sociable ( I suspect I lean "I" with a well-developed "E" though, unstructured, likes adventure, spirited, talker, outspoken, analytical, persistent, sensitive, idealistic, deep, loyal, cultured, friendly, confused, prone to feelings of loneliness, anxiety and sadness(depression), sometimes competitive depending on my mood, pretty laid back until I am crossed, critical at times, holds grudges until we work it out, introspective, athletic, well-versed in many topics, hard on myself, hates most rules, routine is mostly boring, but sometimes necessary.

One last thing:

I have always been told I march to my own drumbeat. :laughing:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Like I had mentioned in your other thread. I suspect you are ISXP.


----------



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply firedell. I am definitely not ISTP because I am not overly mechanical, although I can operate some tools when I need to and I have no trouble communicating and expressing my emotions. I have been looking into ISFP very closely since you mentioned it and I am starting to see many similarities. At first I didn't consider the ISFP type because the moniker is Artists and I am no artist! I was leaning toward INFP pretty much the whole time, but there are some discrepancies. Just curious, what gives you the ISFP vibe over say...INFP?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

tigerman11 said:


> Thanks for the reply firedell. I am definitely not ISTP because I am not overly mechanical, although I can operate some tools when I need to and I have no trouble communicating and expressing my emotions. I have been looking into ISFP very closely since you mentioned it and I am starting to see many similarities. At first I didn't consider the ISFP type because the moniker is Artists and I am no artist! I was leaning toward INFP pretty much the whole time, but there are some discrepancies. Just curious, what gives you the ISFP vibe over say...INFP?


Just because they are given that title, does not mean that is their lifte style, as such. roud:

I am more aware of things around me, compared to INFP's.
I know this http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-articles/11702-conversations-composer-producers-isfps.html Helped me a lot with knowing I was an ISFP.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

You are an IXXP if you come up with all sorts of conspiracy theories and principles and then you look to the outside world to see if those ideas are true in reality. Especially as an ISXP. I believe that this is one of the driving forces to SP types' curiosity because they think of different ideas and values and then explore things so that they can get answers that satisfy their principles or values.

As an Si user, I don't really like trying new things or exploring because I'm fine with what I already understand, unless someone comes up to me and tells me "You're not exactly right and here's why..."

As inebriato said, I would definitely consider ISXP, but I'm still open to what you have to say.


----------

